# Swamp Rabbit trail ride



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

I packed up two bikes and a Burley trailer and drove the whole family to Greenville for a ride on the Swamp Rabbit. The kids seemed to really enjoy it while we managed to put in about 10 miles of riding. There were several bridges on the trail and a couple had good sized bumps at the transition which caused the trailer to bounce a little. When I checked the boys, I saw big smiles. It was great fun, and we plan to go back again.


----------



## jeepsouth (Nov 28, 2011)

jfaas said:


> I packed up two bikes and a Burley trailer and drove the whole family to Greenville for a ride on the Swamp Rabbit. The kids seemed to really enjoy it while we managed to put in about 10 miles of riding. There were several bridges on the trail and a couple had good sized bumps at the transition which caused the trailer to bounce a little. When I checked the boys, I saw big smiles. It was great fun, and we plan to go back again.



Welcome to Greenville! 
The Swamp Rabbit Trail is great. Next time you may want to ride all the way to Travelers Rest (about 9 miles, one way). It is a nice small town with a few really nice places to get a bite to eat or something to drink. There is also a bike shop there, right on the trail (Sunrift Adventures), if you have some trouble, need an adjustment, or just want to stretch your legs. They also rent bikes, as do many shops in Greenville itself. Plus, there is the Swamp Rabbit Brewery just off the trail in downtown Travelers Rest.
Glad you enjoyed Greenville. Come back often!


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

Thank you. We are planning more trips for the trail. This wasn't our fist time to Greenville, but it was the first ride on the trail.


----------

